# Bin cage



## Edyth (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello, I have two bins that I am using as a habitat. My question is if 4 sq inches make that big of a difference. One bin is 34” L and 18” W which makes it 612 sq inches
And my other bin is 32” L and 19” W which then makes that bin 608 sq inches. The 608 sq inch bin is an inch taller too so I can add more bedding. I have two hamsters, one is a dwarf and the other is a teddy bear. Which bin should go to which hamster ? Or should I get another bin that equals to 612 sq inches rather than keeping the 608 sq inches bin. I’m not sure if the bin sizes differ that much since again, it’s only 4 sq inches difference. I appreciate your help


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

4 sq inches is nothing really, so for all intents and purposes the bins have the same floor space. I would probably put the Syrian in the taller bin since they need bigger wheels and taller toys in general.


----------



## Edyth (Feb 20, 2020)

Susanna11 said:


> 4 sq inches is nothing really, so for all intents and purposes the bins have the same floor space. I would probably put the Syrian in the taller bin since they need bigger wheels and taller toys in general.


Okay, thank you !!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

personally id put them in a proper sized cage for each, where they can see out, have fresh air, sunlight ( yes i know theyre nocturnal) etc
bins are for storing things in, or, normally used by rodent farmers, who really dont give a carp about the anmals welfare, just the profit
pets, which is what this forum is about, deserve more


----------



## Edyth (Feb 20, 2020)

mrs phas said:


> personally id put them in a proper sized cage for each, where they can see out, have fresh air, sunlight ( yes i know theyre nocturnal) etc
> bins are for storing things in, or, normally used by rodent farmers, who really dont give a carp about the anmals welfare, just the profit
> pets, which is what this forum is about, deserve more


It's known in the hamster community about hamster bins, you should look it up. It's a clear bin that has more space than most pet store hamster cages and I drilled many holes and has good air flow. It's not just any bin, it's one made for the purpose of a hamster. I care about them very much


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> personally id put them in a proper sized cage for each, where they can see out, have fresh air, sunlight ( yes i know theyre nocturnal) etc
> bins are for storing things in, or, normally used by rodent farmers, who really dont give a carp about the anmals welfare, just the profit
> pets, which is what this forum is about, deserve more


Bin cages are accepted believe it or not. They can be done on a budget while still giving the hamster more room than the typical pet shop cage  I have 2 bin cages. One for my robo. Another for when I clean out so I know they're safe. As long as it's appropriately sized and modified properly, there isn't really a problem


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Edyth said:


> It's known in the hamster community about hamster bins, you should look it up. It's a clear bin that has more space than most pet store hamster cages and *I drilled many holes* and has good air flow. It's not just any bin, it's one made for the purpose of a hamster. I care about them very much


You need more than 'many holes' for proper ventilation.

Please watch the video below where proper ventilation is explained (start at 9:21)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

My whole lid has been stripped so it's just the edges where it clips into the base. I've then meshed the whole lid


----------



## Edyth (Feb 20, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> You need more than 'many holes' for proper ventilation.
> 
> Please watch the video below where proper ventilation is explained (start at 9:21)


That's why I said " good air flow" I don't just have holes. I have the top cut out and covered in safe chicken wire. I did my research. Thanks anyways


----------



## Edyth (Feb 20, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> My whole lid has been stripped so it's just the edges where it clips into the base. I've then meshed the whole lid


Same !!


----------

